

How to Increase your Facebook Fans - eysagar
http://aspiredtechie.com/ways-to-increase-your-facebook-fans/1247/

======
michaelpinto
#7. Advertise: It's only $25 to play the game and your ability to target users
is amazing as you use their interests as keywords.

